# [SEO] Linkformat



## Stelo (6. April 2010)

Hallo,
leider wusste ich nicht wohin mit meinem Thread, wohin gehören denn Fragen zum Thema SEO und Co.? 

Ich erstelle Websiten immer auf unterschiedliche Weise was die interene Verlinkung angeht. 

Entweder sehen die Links ungefährt so aus: *http://www.seite.de/index.php?id=4*
Frage dann die ID per SWITCH ab und lade den entsprechenden Inhalt. 

Oder die Links sehen ungefähr so aus: *http://www.seite.de/unterseite.php*
Dabei werden in jede Seite header und footer geladen. 

Was ist denn benutzerfreundlicher? Besser was die Suchmaschinenoptimierung angeht? Und auch was die Sicherheit angeht empfehlenswerter?

Ich danke im Voraus für alle Tipps!


----------



## ecosts (6. April 2010)

Hi besser sind immer Statische URL's wie z.b. deineseite.de/uber-uns.html

mit Hilfe von mod_rewrite & .htaccess kannst du deine dynamische URL http://www.deineseite.de/index.php?inhalt=uber-uns in das gewünschte Format deineseite.de/uber-uns.html umwandeln.

Für Seo ist die URL zwar auch wichtig, aber Sie sollte hauptsächlich so aussehen das ein User in der Lage ist sich die Domain zu merken und Suchmaschinen die Struktur der URL erkennen können.

Suchmschinen trennen nur bei einem - Zeichen nicht bei einem Unterstrich: 
Ideal für unsere Seite ist also nach wie vor http://www.deineseite.de/uber-uns.html

Links wie: http://www.deineseite.de/uber_uns.html oder http://www.deineseite.de/uberuns.html können Suchmaschinen nicht erkennen.

Vielleicht hast du auch schon etwas davon gehört das Suchmaschinen nach Keywords suchen. Möchtest du eine Homepage für ein solches Keyword optimieren wäre es natürlich besser du nennst deine Homepage halt entsprechend. http://www.deine-seite.de/keyword-stadtname.html 

Bitte denke daran das auch der Inhalt stimmt, man geht davon aus das eine Verbindung von Keywords und Inhalt 4% betragen soll ohne Bindewörter und / oder usw. Bei 100 Wörtern also maximal 4 Keywörter!

Das wohl größte Forum zum Thema Modrewwrite ist:
http://www.modrewrite.de/

zum Thema Seo ungeschlagen:
http://www.abakus-internet-marketing.de/foren/

Ein sehr wichtiges Grundlagen Buch ist Website Boosting 2.0.
Immer aktuell bleibt man unter dem gleichnamigen Blog http://www.website-boosting.de

Sorry für die vielen Links, aber Seo ist kein einfaches Thema was man mal eben so erklären kann. Man sollte auch immer auf dem laufenden bleiben. Speziell was Neuerungen der Algorthimen von Google und Co angeht.

Hoffe mal dir geholfen zu haben


----------

